# كيفية التعامل مع اجهزة قياس الشد



## amalolo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الى جميع المتعاملين مع اجهزة الشد

اعمل على الحصول على الخصائص الميكانيكية لاحد سبائك الالومنيوم ولكن جهاز الشد المتوفر لا يعطي سوي اقصى حمل للكسر ويمكنني قياس العينه قبل الاختبار وبعد الاختبار ومعرفة مقدار الاستطالة لكن كيف يمكن معرفة الدونه yield strength ??

ارجو من كل من سبق له التعمل مع اجهزة الشد


----------



## أبو الجووج (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم،
لابد أن يكون الجهاز مزودا بآلية رسم للشد مقارنة مع الإستطالة (منحنى الشد-الإستطالة) إما على ورقة خارجية (مربوط بجهاز رسم) أو عن طريق الكومبيوتر، في كلا الحالتين يمكنك معرفة أفضل تقريب لقيمة حد المطاوعة (Yield Limit) عن طريق رسم خط موازي للجزء المائل من خط المطاوعة اللينة (Elastic Line) و هو الخط الذي يبدأ من الصفر بشكل مائل قبل ظهور أية منحنيات، يكون الخط الموازي المرسوم على بعد ثابت من الخط المائل مقداره 2% على المحور السيني و الذي يمثل التغير في الطول (الإنفعال، Strain). يسمى الخط المرسوم بـ Proof Stress، حيث تكون نقطة التقاطع مع المنحنى تمثل إجهاد الشد عند حد المطاوعة.
للمزيد من المعلومات إبحث عن موضوع:
Proof Stress for Engineering Stress -Strain Curve
على الإنترنت

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------

